# spanish state pension



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone know the amounts the spanish get in pension payments.always intresting to see what goes on in europe but i find it difficult finding exact info on the net. also for those who retired out there what amount would you say you need each year to live off


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The basic state pension is around €630 a month. It was frozen this year but is due to go up by 1% next year. There isn't an equivalent system of pension credits as there is in the UK, but there are other benefits which depend on the Ayuntamiento (local council) where you live. You have to be registered on the _padrón _to get these.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's some info on how it works although the figures are slightly out of date.
Spanish pension benefits

I think the basic pension is around 640 € month.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Here's some info on how it works although the figures are slightly out of date.
> Spanish pension benefits
> 
> I think the basic pension is around 640 € month.


Yes, they are raising the retirement age to 67 and abolishing the early retirement option.


----------



## Lucie123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks alot.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, they are raising the retirement age to 67 and abolishing the early retirement option.


Plus it appears that they've cut the amount of pension that autonomos get !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Plus it appears that they've cut the amount of pension that autonomos get !


it just gets better & better


----------

